
What do you think of productivity tools? - toxiclance
It seems there are so many apps and techniques that claim to boost your productivity (ie. Pomodoro Technique, Cold Turkey, ect). I&#x27;m curious to see what other&#x27;s opinions of them are.
======
dwe3000
Having someone else's opinion on something that works for them can be helpful
if you need a place to start, but it will work best when you develop your own
style or techniques.

But one suggestion to avoid a common danger - after reviewing several
techniques, pick one and try it for a minimum amount of time - say a month -
before trying something different. many people get caught up in productivity
pr0n, constantly searching for the "perfect" at the expense of something that
"works."

------
davelnewton
Some work, some don't. Some require discipline, some don't.

I mean, what specifically are you asking?

